# Apology



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

I figured that considering my insults were public, that my apology should be also, I was aggressive and offensive to a lot of people and I'm writing here to apologise to them, whilst I felt a lot of people were aggressive to me, my response wasn't acceptable.

Thanks,
NK


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

I too am an unapologetic aggressive person who throws his cares to the wind, and his enemies further.

I find that after a rousing intellectual combat I like to drink green tea, soothes the mind and the soul.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

hmm well I myself have never thought you agressive, your apology is a nice step to reconciling with those whom you were!


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

well ive never thought you aggressive. But this is a great and mature step towards everyone you were aggressive to. kudos!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah mate, sorry for me too. Sort of kept you going a little bit. What can I say? I enjoy confrontation. The mods less so. Means they have to do some work. 

Never really welcomed you to Heresy, so, nice to see you back  All's forgotten, and, well, if there was anything to really forgive, I'd have forgiven you, but there's nothing to forgive, so hey ho. Likewise?


----------

